
'Significant number' of people may have some natural immunity to coronavirus - bookofjoe
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/07/01/significant-number-people-may-have-natural-immunity-coronavirus/
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/J1YFz](https://archive.vn/J1YFz)

